# Hopeful new expats!



## saj51 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi All, 
This is our first post :clap2: We are hoping to move out to Spain in the next 6 months so are anxious for lots of info. My husband has taken early retirement from a very stressful career and we are looking to living a more peaceful and simpler way of life with our two little dogs. We will be driving over with our pets and hope to rent for a while in the Costa Blanca area, we don't want to take out a long lease because we want to sample different areas i.e coast, inland, town or village. Most of the websites have a minimum of 1 years rental, do you think it would be possible to find rental at say 3 to 6 months for example? We are both in our early fifties so do not qualify for state healthcare but have read somewhere that we would be covered for the first 2 years on our S1 cards after that we would have to have private health care. Have heard that in the Valencia Region they will cover health costs even with pre existing conditions at a reasonable costs, is this true? 
Many thanks any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

saj51 said:


> Hi All,
> This is our first post :clap2: We are hoping to move out to Spain in the next 6 months so are anxious for lots of info. My husband has taken early retirement from a very stressful career and we are looking to living a more peaceful and simpler way of life with our two little dogs. We will be driving over with our pets and hope to rent for a while in the Costa Blanca area, we don't want to take out a long lease because we want to sample different areas i.e coast, inland, town or village. Most of the websites have a minimum of 1 years rental, do you think it would be possible to find rental at say 3 to 6 months for example? We are both in our early fifties so do not qualify for state healthcare but have read somewhere that we would be covered for the first 2 years on our S1 cards after that we would have to have private health care. Have heard that in the Valencia Region they will cover health costs even with pre existing conditions at a reasonable costs, is this true?
> Many thanks any help would be greatly appreciated.


:welcome:

yes, shorter lets are available - you just need to get hold of agents - monthly rental tends be be a bit higher though for these lets

the Valencia healthcare scheme you mention was stopped earlier this year - however it is supposed to be started again country-wide at some stage

you're right about the S1 - if you qualify you can indeed be covered for state healthcare for up to 2 years under a reciprocal agreement with the UK - you need to contact the DWP in Newcastle to find out if you qualify


----------



## saj51 (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks Xabiachica,
Have relevant phone no's for DWP at hand. Hopefully in a few years the Valencia healthcare scheme will be up and running again.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> the Valencia healthcare scheme you mention was stopped earlier this year - however it is supposed to be started again country-wide at some stage


 I didn't know that the Valencia region had stopped the optional pay in service/system but then again to be honest I'm not surprised. From what I know that it was not really ever a success and although I knew a few people who tried to get into it they had difficulties. To be honest the Spanish government cutting right back on health care especially for foreigners and this system was always open to abuse because the cost was similar to that of a decent private healthcare policy but obviously covers all pre-existing conditions so of course anybody who did not have pre-existing conditions would obviously take the private route as I did but anybody with pre-existing conditions would take advantage of the Valencian system because this would clearly provide them with everything that they need – but of course cost the system a lot of money!

One question that is not relevant to me but it's certainly something I have wondered is if the S1 form would actually be enough to qualify for residency under the new conditions because obviously as you quite rightly pointed out the length of time that this form would cover you for would-be and absolute maximum of two years. Therefore, would the authorities deem this is a potential burden on the state once the two-year period has elapsed?

I know that having research bringing my mum over to live as she is a pensioner she would be permanently entitled under the reciprocal agreement but in the event of somebody who is not of pensionable age would the authorities look at how they would support themselves once the S1 form has expired? Perhaps you would need to still demonstrate that you have some kind of private medical insurance in place although I really don't know


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> I didn't know that the Valencia region had stopped the optional pay in service/system but then again to be honest I'm not surprised. From what I know that it was not really ever a success and although I knew a few people who tried to get into it they had difficulties. To be honest the Spanish government cutting right back on health care especially for foreigners and this system was always open to abuse because the cost was similar to that of a decent private healthcare policy but obviously covers all pre-existing conditions so of course anybody who did not have pre-existing conditions would obviously take the private route as I did but anybody with pre-existing conditions would take advantage of the Valencian system because this would clearly provide them with everything that they need – but of course cost the system a lot of money!
> 
> One question that is not relevant to me but it's certainly something I have wondered is if the S1 form would actually be enough to qualify for residency under the new conditions because obviously as you quite rightly pointed out the length of time that this form would cover you for would-be and absolute maximum of two years. Therefore, would the authorities deem this is a potential burden on the state once the two-year period has elapsed?
> 
> I know that having research bringing my mum over to live as she is a pensioner she would be permanently entitled under the reciprocal agreement but in the event of somebody who is not of pensionable age would the authorities look at how they would support themselves once the S1 form has expired? Perhaps you would need to still demonstrate that you have some kind of private medical insurance in place although I really don't know


actually they haven't exactly stopped it, if you're in it already you can stay in it - but I'd guess that the majority will learn soon enough that they are probably entitled to free healthcare under the recent changes anyway - so in fact the state will lose money now

yes, the S1 is enough to qualify for residency - I know some who have recently registered with the S1 - I don't know what happens after that - of course once it expires they aren't entitled to healthcare - do they get temp cards?


----------



## saj51 (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks Steve,
Need to look further into that. wasn't thinking past the 2 years much as that was going to be our decision time - should we stay or go back. We will have kept property back in Bonnie (wet) Scotland. If we fall in love with Spain then our next step may be to sell up in uk and buy in Spain. By the way, pre existing conditions where ones more controlled by medicines i.e high blood pressure and asthma so not anything of a serious nature and am aware prescriptions need to be paid for -(currently free in Scotland) Like many things in this move will just have to go with the flow and cross bridges when we get there. There is only so much we can do from this end


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 14, 2009)

With the health issue, much already has been covered here, just to say one of us is currently under the 'old' Valencian government system but the other is getting 'free ' cover wth under the new changes. 
Agree you will readily find short term lets. We used short term lets when we were between selling and buying over here. There seems plenty about near us. Sadly, sign of the times that people will agree to short term lets as the money is needed!


----------



## The Adviser (Dec 28, 2012)

Times have certainly changed and new laws in Spain as I see them (and I might be wrong although I don't think so) now require you to take up residency after 3 months and like UK, have the money (equivalent to the UK rules) to support yourself, never mind the health issue.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

The Adviser said:


> Times have certainly changed and new laws in Spain as I see them (and I might be wrong although I don't think so) now require you to take up residency after 3 months and like UK, have the money (equivalent to the UK rules) to support yourself, never mind the health issue.


the requirement to register as resident after 90 days came in quite a few years ago now

you're right that the income & healthcare requirement is relatively recent though - April this year (2012)


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

The Adviser said:


> Times have certainly changed and new laws in Spain as I see them (and I might be wrong although I don't think so) now require you to take up residency after 3 months and like UK, have the money (equivalent to the UK rules) to support yourself, never mind the health issue.


Since when has there been a UK requirement to have sufficient funds to support yourself?

Could you point me to the relevant legislation/rules, with details of amount required in income or bank deposits per person?

Will this requirement apply to citizens of Bulgaria and Romania who will very shortly be allowed 'open door' access to the UK along with other EU citizens?

How does it fit with the new EU requirement to offer all EU immigrants full access to all UK benefits, with no qualifying period as at present,which will also shortly come into effect?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Since when has there been a UK requirement to have sufficient funds to support yourself?
> 
> Could you point me to the relevant legislation/rules, with details of amount required in income or bank deposits per person?
> 
> ...


it is a requirement to show proof of funds in the UK in order to register as resident ( & I think healthcare ) - I'll look for a link in a mo - I've posted it here before



however..... it's not a _requirement _to actually register


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

found it - -from here http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/eea/guide-eea.pdf

apparently it doesn't apply to Bulgarians or Romanians though - they have different requirements



> You need to provide documentation to show how you are exercising a treaty right in the United Kingdom. There are a number of options for this.
> •
> If you are working, you need to provide us with proof of your employment. This can be by providing pay slips, a letter from your employer or an employment contract. These documents must show that you are currently exercising treaty rights so need to be dated within six weeks of the date of your application.
> •
> ...


----------



## The Adviser (Dec 28, 2012)

Why should you worry about what happens in UK? You left UK a long time ago to start a new life in Spain and all that goes with it so please, don't go on about whats happening in the UK.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The Adviser said:


> Why should you worry about what happens in UK? You left UK a long time ago to start a new life in Spain and all that goes with it so please, don't go on about whats happening in the UK.


 what????

Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Since when has there been a UK requirement to have sufficient funds to support yourself?
> 
> Could you point me to the relevant legislation/rules, with details of amount required in income or bank deposits per person?
> 
> ...


The requirements in the UK , & most other EU countries are exactly the same as the requirements in Spain. The Spanish , along with the Greeks , require you to apply to register & failing to do so incurs a fine of 300€ (59 in Greece ) . You cannot be expelled ,deported or asked to leave if you cannot comply with the registration requirements.

The UK does not require you to apply for a registration certificate ( you can if you want ) because as the spokesman said , & I've posted before, 
"What is the point of asking people to apply for a certificate that they cannot meet the requirements for, when we cannot ask them to leave if they can't comply ? " 
" We would only be making work & generating costs for ourselves ."


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> The requirements in the UK , & most other EU countries are exactly the same as the requirements in Spain. The Spanish , along with the Greeks , require you to apply to register & failing to do so incurs a fine of 300€ (59 in Greece ) . You cannot be expelled ,deported or asked to leave if you cannot comply with the registration requirements.
> 
> The UK does not require you to apply for a registration certificate ( you can if you want ) because as the spokesman said , & I've posted before,
> "What is the point of asking people to apply for a certificate that they cannot meet the requirements for, when we cannot ask them to leave if they can't comply ? "
> " We would only be making work & generating costs for ourselves ."


 For working age people the rules on healthcare are different in the UK tho, its about address and residency An EU citizen needs a permanent UK address and they're covered) as opposed to Spain where its about contributions I believe!!?? Altho theres the reciprocal arrangement (S1) if you've been paying into the UK system

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> For working age people the rules on healthcare are different in the UK tho, its about address and residency An EU citizen needs a permanent UK address and they're covered) as opposed to Spain where its about contributions I believe!!?? Altho theres the reciprocal arrangement (S1) if you've been paying into the UK system
> 
> Jo xxx


it's about residency now though - as long as you were registered & fiscally resident by April 24th this year


----------

